# A Short Story...



## caddy (May 8, 2008)

One day, a long, long, very long time ago....... 
there lived a woman who did not whine, nag or complain. 

But this was a long time ago....... 
and it was just that one day.
The End


----------



## jawyman (May 8, 2008)

You dear brother are going to be in a lot of trouble when the women of the board read your short story.


----------



## caddy (May 8, 2008)

^

I know 

*** cowering in corner ***


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 8, 2008)

I will neither confirm nor deny that I either laughed or did not laugh at the OP.


----------



## caddy (May 8, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I will neither confirm nor deny that I either laughed or did not laugh at the OP.


 
Lot a help you are...hang a brother out to dry...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 8, 2008)

caddy said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I will neither confirm nor deny that I either laughed or did not laugh at the OP.
> ...



Sorry, brother. But this is you...


----------



## Zenas (May 8, 2008)

I laughed.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 8, 2008)

hmmm. Are you sure it was a whole day?


----------



## Archlute (May 8, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> hmmm. Are you sure it was a whole day?


----------



## nicnap (May 8, 2008)




----------



## smhbbag (May 8, 2008)

> One day, a long, long, very long time ago.......
> there lived a woman who did not whine, nag or complain.
> 
> But this was a long time ago.......
> ...



Sure doesn't seem like it was that long ago.

In fact, come to think of it, it was actually today. In my house. And the day before, also. And the one before that. Methinks your story needs revision 

(Forgive me, I'm still just shy of one year married - I'm just wondering how long my wife will be able to keep her perfect streak going)

Though, every time I venture outside my house, I am confronted with pigs with gold rings in the nose, or an ever-present drip, and a slew of men who I can only imagine are wishing they could spend the next 30 years in their roof corners.

Hold fast, brother. The Lord makes exceptions.


----------

